# CCW holster for Glock 23



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay gun nuts- when I get my CCW I need to carry it. I’m thinking about these two for my Glock 23. What do you like? Anything other than these two?

I’m 5’7” and 190 lbs. Yes, much of that 190 lbs includes middle aged, excessive, abdominal insulation.:mrgreen: 

Galco-WALKABOUT INSIDE THE PANT HOLSTER

Comp-tac- C-TAC


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

When I had my G19 (same size at 23), my all time favorite was a Blade-Tech IWB. Easy on and off, and had a sweat guard. I'm 6'1" and 'bout 215 so I think it will work for you too. Ask 2400 what he thinks, he own's it now.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey tnoisaw you might want to give this guy a try. I talked to him at the Orlando show and he is a heck of a nice fellow. He makes everything you would want for shooting. Some of his stuff is art work. It's that good. Hope this link works for you.http://www.andrewsleather.com/ Here's a sample of his work.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Check out Lightning Arms Sports. They're good people.

http://www.lightningarms.com/products.htm


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, you guys are only adding to my confusion! But thanks all the same. I’ll check out the other holsters too.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tony

If you want an IWB you owe it to yourself to buy a Milt Sparks Versa-Max II.

Simply stated, its the BEST


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer Galco's Royal Guard. I carry a Glock also.

Just FYI, the Walkabout is intended more for quick trips to the video store or corner market, rather than all-day carry. The "koala" mag pouch isn't totally "tactically correct," but beats not carrying spare ammo. If you're carrying more or less full time, you're probably better off with a holster on your strong side and a conventional mag carrier on your weak side.

Feel free to PM me with questions about Galco holsters.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

tnoisaw, one I can think if that is a dandy is Kramer's MSP Paddle Holster.This style is made for pistols and revolvers; give it a long look. Regards, Richard


----------

